# FORDSON forum ?



## SUPER MAJOR (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi;
I am a 1917 - 1965 enthusiast of FORDSON tractors, from the model F thru the Super Majors. Where should I post or find topics on Fordsons - on this N site or the Ford 1000 site?
Thanks for your replies and advice
DINAS


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Fordson forum created. You can be the first to break in the new forum.


----------



## Giovannoni (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Giovannoni (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a fordson tractor, believed to be around 1924-28, that I just can't keep running. The story is I purchased the tractor from an elderly gentleman who started the tractor right up and I have not started it in over a year. With my limited fordson tractor knowledge I pursued to hopefully start the tractor. I have: fresh fuel in tank, cleaned fuel line, removed carburetor and boiled it out, adjusted needle valve to 1.5 turns out, set and cleaned plugs .025. Knowing the tractor previously ran I thought the outcome would have been better. The tractor is getting spark, yet fuel seems to be the issue, yet fuel is getting to the carburetor bowl. The only way I can get it to run a bit is to feed the carburetor starting fluid.
With a very tired arm and week back any help would be greatly appreciated.
Kirt


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Kirt. That's quite a tractor, wouldn't mind having one myself! There is a video or two on the net, have you had a look? Seems you have to work the priming valve with a little finesse. Do you have a good spark?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Giovannoni said:


> I have a fordson tractor, believed to be around 1924-28, that I just can't keep running. The story is I purchased the tractor from an elderly gentleman who started the tractor right up and I have not started it in over a year. With my limited fordson tractor knowledge I pursued to hopefully start the tractor. I have: fresh fuel in tank, cleaned fuel line, removed carburetor and boiled it out, adjusted needle valve to 1.5 turns out, set and cleaned plugs .025. Knowing the tractor previously ran I thought the outcome would have been better. The tractor is getting spark, yet fuel seems to be the issue, yet fuel is getting to the carburetor bowl. The only way I can get it to run a bit is to feed the carburetor starting fluid.
> With a very tired arm and week back any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Kirt
> View attachment 53651
> ...


I don't know if it is allowed to post a link to a competitive website here.
Mods may delete this as they see fit - no hard feelings if they do.
There is a Fordson forum on yesterday's tractors website. I don't know much about it as I never read it.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/fordson/wwwboard1.html


----------

